# What Is Love ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 20, 2004)

*Dictionary.com*
_lust

1. Intense or unrestrained sexual craving.

2. a. An overwhelming desire or craving: a lust for power.
b. Intense eagerness or enthusiasm: a lust for life._ 

*What is love ?*


----------



## Arvind (Aug 20, 2004)

Love is an un-conditional feeling. Anything done without any conditions.


----------



## etinder (Aug 22, 2004)

1) An intense affectionate concern for another person.

 (2) An intense sexual desire for another person. 
(3) A beloved person. 
(4) Term of endearment. 
(5) A strong fondness or en&shy;thusiasm for something. 
(6) The benevolence, kindness or brotherhood that man should rightfully feel toward others. 
In Theology: (1) God benevolence and mercy toward men. 
(2)mans devotion to or adoration of God. mantra: A mantra or mantram is a powerful spiritual formula which, when repeated silently in the mind, has the capacity to transform consciousness. The mantram may create an opportunity for old thoughts and feelings, old fears and guilts, to be released, or healed, or let go. 
www.robcom2000.com/glossary.html


----------

